# BLD Inspection?



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 10, 2009)

i've got a question-when blind solving in a comp, how much inspection do you get? i've heard only 15 sec, but thats hard to believe. And for memo, i use pencil and paper. Is that legal?

thnx


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> i've got a question-when blind solving in a comp, how much inspection do you get? i've heard only 15 sec, but thats hard to believe. And for memo, i use pencil and paper. Is that legal?
> 
> thnx



Clever place to post.
People already dislike you because you advertise your method, which isnt innovative. =/

You should read the WCA rules.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 10, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> i've got a question-when blind solving in a comp, how much inspection do you get? i've heard only 15 sec, but thats hard to believe. And for memo, i use pencil and paper. Is that legal?
> 
> thnx



yes people memorize the cube in 15 seconds and then solve it. if they don't finish it they DNF. and yes the paper and pencil are legal.  :fp


----------



## coolmission (Aug 10, 2009)

You start the timer before memo (no 15 second inspection as in regular speedsolves). When you are ready, you put on blindfold and start solving. Memo + Execution time mustn't exceed 10 minutes (in regular 3x3x3 blindsolve; 4x4x4, 5x5x5 and multi-blind differ). You can memo for 9 minutes and execute for 59.99 seconds, that's up to you.

But I do agree with the posters above me; read the WCA regulations.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 10, 2009)

i did but didnt understand them very well 

but thnx for responding


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 10, 2009)

You were just too lazy to use your eyes at all. 

If you really did read the regulations, you would've seen that they say nothing about 15 second inspection time for blindfold solving. You would also have seen this:


It says it right there in the WCA Regulations said:


> # B3b) The competitor *must not make notes.* Penalty: disqualification of the solve.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 10, 2009)

"B1a) There is no inspection phase."
"B3b) The competitor must not make notes. Penalty: disqualification of the solve."

I don't get how it could be any clearer. I really have a hard time believing you actually took the time to look at the regulations.


----------



## shelley (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe CuBeOrDiE needs a translator.

B1a) u dun get inspection in blind sovling.
B3b) u cant make notes during memo. if u do, dats a DNF.

Is that better? Sorry, my noobspeak is a bit rusty and Google Translate doesn't seem to have it as an option yet.


----------

